# Windows Look and Feel



## BlubBlub (29. Nov 2011)

Hi,

ich habe ein GUI Programm geschrieben, welches das Windows Look and Feel verwendet.
Zu Beginn meines Programm rufe ich folgendes auf:

UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel");

Nun könnte es ja durchaus sein, dass mein Programm nicht nur auf ein einem Windows Rechner, 
sondern auf einem Linux oder Mac ausgefürht wird.

Ich habe folgende Aussage gefunden:
"The GTK+, Motif, and Windows L&Fs are provided by Sun and shipped with the Java SDK and JRE, although they are not part of the Java API."
Quelle

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass jeder der die JRE auf seinem Rechner installiert hat und das muss eh zwangsläufig jeder sein, der ein Java Programm ausführen will, das Windows Look And Fell besitzt?
Würde also meine GUI sowohl auf einem Windows, einem Linux und einem Mac korrekt angezeigt werden im Windows Look and Feel?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit oder Kentnisse darüber?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Nov 2011)

Nein, afaik hast du das Windows-LaF nur unter Windows (afaik wegen rechtlichen Gründen). Ich würde deshalb einfach getSystemLookAndFeelClassName() verwenden.

Dann hast du unter Windows das Windows-LaF, unter Linux das linux-LaF und unter Mac das Mac-LaF


----------



## Sonecc (29. Nov 2011)

Forensuche hilft: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/83180-windows-look-feel-linux.html


----------

